# found this on ebay



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
am i missing something? a running ur-q shoudnt have a reserve of 2,500 or w.e. he said.
-Dylan


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: found this on ebay (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

Scam, most likely


----------



## wrcspz (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: found this on ebay (delta v)*

Total scam, I tried to contact the "seller" twice to no avail, this guy's a real tool..........still looking for an '85 if anyone knows of one or are interested in selling your own, contact me..................


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: found this on ebay (wrcspz)*

it got mentioned on audifans.com that there might some reason why these scammers prefer the fraud to be under $3,000.
...like that amount draws less attention, etc.
based on the scammer's pattern, there could be some truth to that because he cancels the bids when it reaches $4-5K.
i guess when the auction ends for $2,500 (let's say), he's going to demand paypal payment or ding their reputation??


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: found this on ebay (garrege)*

i sent a note to ebay security and referenced the old auction.
within an hour, ebay removed the auction...those guys are quick.


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: found this on ebay (garrege)*

now we're talking scam, this is an email the "seller" sent me after ebay closed down the auction :
Hello, 

I'm really sorry for this late reply but I've been very busy lately and away from a computer.People think it's real funny to bid on a car and not pay for it and I have removed the auction because I had an agreement with a potential buyer.This person, which I do not know who it is has no answer to my repeated e-mails.I do not know what to do. The total price including shipping cost and insurance charges is $2,600 (shipping is payed in advance by me). The price is considerably lower then others on the market because I need to sell it really fast.The car has all the services done at the dealership. The vehicle was never crashed. I always garaged it and serviced it, kept very good care of it!. The vehicle is currently located in Marietta, GA but unfortunately I am in New York planning to open a business here and I don't think I can come sooner then next month. However I can arrange for the paperworks from here and I can talk to a shipping company to deliver the vehicle to your address.I think it's impossible to buy a vehicle for such a big amount without having an inspection first. So I had a look on eBay and I saw they could help us with this. Since the transaction worths a lot of money they've suggested to make the deal only through eBay so that we won't have any problems.If you decide to buy all the papers are ready,just needed to be signed by you. 
If you agree with these terms, please send me your full name, home and shipping address, ebay ID so I can register the transaction with eBay asap.
Thank you and i will wait for your email, 
Danna


----------



## wrcspz (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: found this on ebay (garrege)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garrege* »_i sent a note to ebay security and referenced the old auction.
within an hour, ebay removed the auction...those guys are quick.

What a tool that idiot is, hey, wait a minute, why don't I send you my social security number while I'm at it too...........it's amazing some people are that dumb!


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: found this on ebay (wrcspz)*

You could always do this.
http://www.retrocrush.com/archive2/nigerian/


----------

